# مستعجل جدا



## احمد المدحتي (5 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اللي عنده شرح بالعربي حو الumts فانا محتاجة جدا


----------



## A.malla (5 فبراير 2012)

أخي ممكن تستفيد من مشروعي التخرج على الرابط التالي:

*http://fshare.in/32173*


----------



## احمد المدحتي (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك يا اخي al malla والله يعطيك كل الخير ان شاء الله اني ممنون الك جدا


----------

